# wrights c.e.w. coca cola bottle



## bottlenutboy (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a wrights c.e.w. bottle i dont know anything about it other than it dates to about 1900 to 1915 and all the other normal straight side info would appreciate any info on it i can get thanks for your input i cant put a picture on here it keeps saying file too large so sorry


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 16, 2006)

i hope you guys are looking for me i still havent found anything on it i would like to know anything i can find out about it it is a very nice bottle


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 16, 2006)

oh yeah, it is a honey amber color instead of dark amber if that makes any difference does anyone know how to make the file size on my pics smaller?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 16, 2006)

CEW from Greenwood Miss in amber is worth about 45 bucks. Honey amber wont add to the value becauce the ambers in all shades are common. In clear it would be worth about 65 bucks. The clear is harder to find.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 20, 2006)

ok thanks alot i didnt pay that much for it anyway so i guess i came out to the good it is a very nice looking bottle with lots of embossing


----------



## capsoda (Oct 20, 2006)

The amount of embossing is why the CEWs are some of my favorites. Here is a pic of mine. They say Coca Cola on the reverse heel.


----------



## digdug (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a clear and a brown one too.  An old bottle collector told me once, that the bottles were not made very long. He said Coca-Cola Company didn't like the idea of the Wright CEW being more prominent than Coca-Cola on the bottle.  Don't know if there is any truth to that.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 20, 2006)

i need a clear one perhaps anyone wants to sell one? mine is just like the brown one except it looks lighter


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2006)

what all kinds of ss coca cola's do you have capsoda? i like them i have two amethyst ones from ROME GA one is pinkish and the other one is a light purpleish i heard that they are rare anyone got one of those porter's books? or whatever they are called i would like toknow if anyone has some info on them thanks alot oh i also have one of the clear ones from rome with coca cola wrote in an arch on the shoulder i picked it up for $25 i think i thought it was a good deal thanks for any info


----------



## capsoda (Oct 24, 2006)

I have some from Georgia, Alabama, Florida, Maine, Oklahoma, Texas, Mississippi, Missouri, Virgina and to many others to think of right off the top of my head. I add to my collection every chance I get. There thousands of SS Coke bottles so it is easy to and to a collection. This forum and it's members have helped futher my collection too.

 As soon as I get a chance I will post some pics.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

great cant wait to see i like to see ss cokes i like them my uncle has started a coca cola collection recently i dont think he has any that are all that rare though. do you have any pinks or purples that arent irradiated? i like the pinks and purples that would have to be my favorite colors for for sodas ill post some of mine too


----------



## capsoda (Oct 25, 2006)

I have alot of colors, some rare, but no sun colored.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

i only have two and my uncle has one of the sun colored ones here is a picture of my purple one  oh on the bottom it says                                                "CBG,Co."
                                                            "COCA-COLA"
                                                                   "17J"
 what soes the cbg co mean? does anyone know? i dont know is this a rare bottle according to porter's book? it is from Rome GA


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

here is the pink one i have it is just a plain coca cola bottle frome Rome GA


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2006)

For the C.B.G. check out Dave Whitten's page:

http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks alot nice site looks like the motherload of bottlemarks thanks for the info


----------



## capsoda (Oct 25, 2006)

That is the same page I would have given you. I got it the same way. Nice early Coke.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks lets see some of yours capsoda im sure you have some really great ones the link was very helpful by the way thanks for that too           do you have the porters book cap?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't have a Porter's but i do have a Petretti's and a few others that I don't se on this shrlf where I am sitting.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

your sitting on the shelf? lol i had to say that you know what i have found  i have found that bottle collectors seem to be some of the nicest people around i just love to talk about bottles you got some pictures of some of your bottles?  the ones i  posted arent really that dark it was the lighting i used to take the picture they are actually only slightly tinted but you cant see it in pictures so i had to do the light that way they also dont look as bad damaged as the pictures make them look either some of that is actually bubbles they look terrible in the pictures


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Spencer, Here are some pics of two shelves of Coke Bottles. There are two or three other bottle in the back but about 98% Coke bottles.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

The 100th anneversery Coke is not suppose to be there but my wife thinks it is funny to agravate me like that. Here is the other.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 27, 2006)

one of the ones in the first picture looks a little pinkish or purplish its the one to the left of the brown one in the middle


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

That one is from Conyers Ga and you are right, it dose have a little SCA tint to it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 28, 2006)

i knew you had to have one i have been told that they were rare but they dont seem to be        nice collection         thanks for the pictures


----------



## tryaniswell (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I just picked one of these up off the Bay and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what Wright's CEW is. or at least what CEW stands for?
 thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tryaniswell
> 
> Hey guys, I just picked one of these up off the Bay and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what Wright's CEW is. or at least what CEW stands for?
> thanks


 
 tryaniswell ~

 Welcome to the forum.

 This should answer your question ...

 C. E. Wright Ice Company

 http://www.aboutgreenwoodms.com/postcards/coca-cola.html

 Sodapopbob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 16, 2012)

try ~

 Here's another link that will interest and assist you ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-408192/mpage-1/tm.htm#409781


----------



## YazooSandy (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a Wrights C•E•W Yazoo City. Coca Cola isn’t on it. Nothing on the bottom, quite a few bubbles, clear with lavender tint.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

